# Pruning pearlweed



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, I'm kinda proud of this one... About 2 months ago, I got 4-5 little stems of this stuff which were half covered in BGA from my lfs's display tank. Now I have it taking over the front left corner of my 29 gal and it's time to do a little pruning. Is it OK to just cut this down like a haircut? If so, how often can I do this before I need to pull out the bottom and re-plant the tops? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Trimming it like a hedge will cause it to grow like a hedge, very dense and compact. I tried this method for a couple of months, but unless you're extremely diligent at it, the undergrowth will start to yellow leaving you with an unsightly hedge for a week after a trim (until the new growth starts to fill in again).

I belive it was Roger Miller who said he prefers to maintain his by plucking stems out, which would do a better job of maintaining a more natural shape. It also lets more light into the stand reducing the yellowing in the undergrowth.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I grow allot of pearlweed all so sold as baby tears. There are two ways to trim it. If you cut the tops you can get it to grow horizontal. Take the cuttings if there over 2" and replant them in bunches of 4-5. Another way to trim is to thin them out like you would a bush. This will let them grow vertical. You said their in the front of your tank so you might want them to grow more horizontal.

Hawk


----------

